# Elektronikas pamati >  Baroklis no "0"

## Kulaks

Ir ideja izveidot pirmo PCB. Ilgi domāju kādu shēmiņu taisīt, līdz izštukoju ka vajag ko praktisku. Tātad izlēmu taisīt barokli. Sākumā domāju taisīt barokli ar regulējamu spriegumu, bet sapratu, ka reāli tiks izmantoti tikai 9 un 12v, starp kuriem pārslēgties ar slēdzi. Ideja sekojoša, transformators ar 12v izeju, diožu tilts, kondensators, bla bla bla... tālāk (pie izejas) sadalīt spriegumu, kur viena puse aiziet ar 12v stabilizātoru, bet otra ar 9v stabilizatoru, un ar slēdzi izvēlēties vajadzīgo spriegumu - 9v / 12v. Jautājums/i sekojošs:
1)Iesakiet kādu shēmiņu ņemt par pamatu?
2)Kurā vietā shēmā likt drošinātāju?
3)Cik noprotu, ka barošanas bloka jaudu nosaka TIKAI transformātors? Teiksim transformātora aprakstā ir rakstīts maksimālais izejas spriegums un izejas strāvas stiprums(?), un sareizinot šos mainīgos es dabūnu sava barokļa jaudu.?

P.S. Cik lielu radiatoru vaig sprieguma stabilizatoram? Ar šādu pietiks ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja domā to barokli lietot dažādiem eksperimentiem, padomā par strāvas aizardzību, lai nav pie katra īsā jāmaina drošinātājs.

----------


## Jon

Drošinātājs tīkla pusē jebkurā gadījumā vēlams. Slēdža vietā labāk atsevišķas klemmītes - varēsi lietot abus vienlaikus. 9 V stabilizatoram labāk savu tiltu no transformatora izvada. Normāli, ja pirms stabilizatoriem turas kādi 14 un 18 V attiecīgi. Redelīte tavā bildē būs par švaku - ar tādu pat pie pusampēra izcepsies gan 7809 gan 7812. Tur vajag nopietnu ribainu kluci. Var likt abus uz viena.

----------


## Kulaks

*Ko īsti saprast ar strāvas aizsardzību.?

*Abus vienlaicīgi lietot nebūs nepieciešams. A kam 9v stabilizatoram savu tiltu? Kapēc abiem viens neder?

----------


## AndrisZ

Strāvas aizsardzība- baroklis nedod ārā vairāk kā, piemēram 1A, Var droši likt uz īso un nekas nesvilst nost.

Var arī vienu tiltu abiem stabilizatoriem.

----------


## defs

Liec trafu,tltu,kondensatoru.Talāk 12v,no tā 9v stabilizatoru /7812,7809/.Tur pat shemas nevajag.Drosinātāju ieliksi trafa primārajā pusē un vari pirms tiltiņa,tad vari arī uz katru spriegumu likt...

----------


## Hondists

Cik lielu kondensatoru vajag?

----------


## Kulaks

Es izmantošu 1000 mikrofaradu. Bet der arī mazāks.

----------


## Hondists

Priekš kam vispār tas kondensators ir nepieciešams? Lai kompensētu kaut kādus strāvas iztrūkumus?
Ar 470uF arī pietiktu?
Kāda diodes izmantot diožu tiltam? Vai labāk gatavu diožu tiltu iegādātie?

----------


## Kulaks

Kā pēc bildes var spriest, lai no pulsējošas līdzstrāvas iegūtu  "stabilāku" spriegumu. 470 pietiktu.

----------


## Hondists

Ar šitādu radiatoru varētu pietikt?

Varētu kaut ko sīkāk pastāstīt par to aizsardzību, vai kādu shēmu iedot.

----------


## defs

Ja grib barot spuldzīti,tad jau kondensatoru nevajag.Ja grib kaut vai radio,tad bez to nekas nesanaks,būs tikai briesmīgs rūciens.

----------


## defs

> Ar šitādu radiatoru varētu pietikt?
> 
> Varētu kaut ko sīkāk pastāstīt par to aizsardzību, vai kādu shēmu iedot.


 Labak lielāks. Viss atkarīgs no jaudas,kas kritīs uz stabilizatora.

----------


## bbarda

Nevaru atcerēties grāmatas nosaukumu,gaiši brūna centimetru bieza grāmatiņa,priekš skolniekiem,iekšā bij laba prasta shemiņa,vienīgais uz vecajiem МП traņiem,regulējās plūdeni no 0-14v,īsavienojumā var stāvēt kaut visu dienu.Pagaidām nesmu uz vietas tad būtu ielicis ar visu plates foto.Varbūt kāds te no vecajiem celmlaužiem ko līdzīgu atcerēsies.Savā laikā bija labs tieši priekš izmēģinājumiem,pašam vēl tāds darbojas.

----------


## ansius

nu laboratorijai iesaku tev tomēr regulējamu barokli no 0-24V un divpolāru vēl labāk.tur talkā nāk LM317 un LM117 mikrenes, palasi viņu datashee un tu ir sheemas. taču iesākumam pietiks tev ar 5v un 12v jo lielākā daļa shēmu kas barojas no 9v var baroties arī no 12v taču tās shēmas kas satur mikorokontorlierus / loģikas parasti barojas no 5V

----------


## Hondists

Kur jānovieto kondensators?
Tikai aiz diožu tilta, vai pirms katra strāvas stabilizatora, vai aiz katra stabilizatora?
Kāda ir divpolāra barošana?
Kādas diodes izmantot diožu tiltam, ja transformatora max spriegums ir 40V?

----------


## Kulaks

Lielais elektrolītiskais kondensators jānovieto paralēli aiz diožu tilta. Pirms sprieguma stabilizatora novieto kādu 100 nanofaradu kondensatoru (laikam met.poleist.), kam tas vajadzīgs, to gan nezinu. Diožu tiltu vienkāršāk nopirkt gatavu pa 15sant.

Runājot par LM317 un 117, it kā vienkārši tādu uzbliezt,bet tad jau laikam vajadzēs ar kādu voltmetr ar LED indikatoru, jo uz aci laikam jau būs grūti pateikt cik tu to spriguymu uzgriezīsi ar potenciometru (?) . Un jau taisu ar 317, cik lielu izejas spriegumu trafam vajag?

----------


## defs

Ja trafs dod ārā 40 V,tad 40x1,4=56v uz kondensatora,kas prieks LM ir krietni pa daudz.Ja nav nepieciešami lieli spriegumi,tad labak pameklet trafu ar mazaku izejas spriegumu.

----------


## Kulaks

Ehh... Domāju palikšu pie 9/12v versijas, ja radīsies nepieciešamība, nebūs jau grūti pārtaisīt regulējamu.

----------


## Kulaks

Neliela problēmiņa : pastijos 7812 datashētā, viņam minimālais ieejas spriegums ir 14.5v, tātad sanak ka mans trafs ar 12v izeju nemaz neder? Man jāņem trafs ar 15v spriegumu?

----------


## guguce

Radiators ir vajadzīgs lielāks. 
Un ja vienlaicīgi nevajag abus spriegumus, 
tad var iztikt ar vienu 5V stabilizatoru. 
Vidējā kāja ir jāatvieno no masas (līdz ar to radiators arī), 
no masas uz vidējo kāju ir jāliek stabilitrons ~7V(~4W) 
un izejā ir (5+7) ~12V. 
Lai dabūtu otru spriegumu (9V) vajag 
otru stabilitronu ~4V(~4W), 
kuram viens gals ir pie masas, bet 
otru galu caur slēdzi pieslēdz pie stabilizatora 
vidējās kājas un 7V stabilitrona savienošanās vietas. 
7V stabilitrons *nav jāatvieno*! 

Un ja saliek7V stabilitronu uz īso, 
tad izejā paliek 5V.

Bet 40V KPEHam ir par daudz   ::

----------


## Hondists

Manam transformatoram ir trīs izvadi.
Spriegums starp izvadiem:
1 un 2 = 13.3V
1 un 3 = 36.3V
2 un 3 = 22.3V
Ja es slēdzu diožu tiltu pie otrā un trešā izvada tad jau viss būs kārtībā.
Argusā gatavajiem mazjaudīgākajiem diožu tiltiem ko atradu spriegums ir norādīts no 50-1000V, tātad man šie gatavie nederēs, jo man spriegums pēc transformatora būs zem 50V ?
Vai arī tas ir norādīts max spriegums ko var saņemt tas diožu tilts?

----------


## AndrisZ

Aiz diožu tilta līdzspriegums uz kondensatora būs 1,4x lielāks. Drošivien jāizmanto 13.3V.

Atrast diožu tiltu, kas neturētu 50V būs problemātiski.  ::

----------


## defs

Nav jau nekāda Amerika,ja arī grib spriegumu regulet.Vienkārša ideja,ja neprasās īpaši augsta sprieguma kvalitate.

----------


## Hondists

Es varu stabilizatoru pie radiatora pieskrūvēt pie radiatora, ja man es pārliecinos, ka radiators nekam nepieskarsies?
Un vai es divu strāvas stabilizatorus varu bez izolācijas likt uz viena radiatora? Sapratu, ka tā daļa ir (-) un shēmā jau viņi tik un tā būs savienoti kopā.

----------


## defs

> Es varu stabilizatoru pie radiatora pieskrūvēt pie radiatora, ja man es pārliecinos, ka radiators nekam nepieskarsies?
> Un vai es divu strāvas stabilizatorus varu bez izolācijas likt uz viena radiatora? Sapratu, ka tā daļa ir (-) un shēmā jau viņi tik un tā būs savienoti kopā.


 Var likt pie viena,jo tik un tā abi savienojas viena punkta pie "-".

----------


## Kulaks

Cik lielu radiātoru man likt uz abiem 7809 un 7812. Ar šāduhttp://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...9f6d4cbdae4115 katrs neizcepsies? Skatos ja vajag kopēju, tie lielie izmaksā pie 3Ls.

----------


## Zigis

> Neliela problēmiņa : pastijos 7812 datashētā, viņam minimālais ieejas spriegums ir 14.5v, tātad sanak ka mans trafs ar 12v izeju nemaz neder? Man jāņem trafs ar 15v spriegumu?


 Aiz tilta un kondensātora būs 12V x 1.41 = 16.92V, tātad priekš 7812 pietiekoši.

----------


## guguce

Drusku jau par maz ir tie 12V 
ja liek lielākā slodzē.

----------


## Kulaks

> Aiz tilta un kondensātora būs 12V x 1.41 = 16.92V, tātad priekš 7812 pietiekoši.


 Viņam bija norādīti 14.5v RMS nevis peak.

----------


## AndrisZ

RMS līdzstrāvai?  ::  
Vai arī es kautko nesaprotu...

----------


## roflzaurs

Pag, pag. Bet vaitad diožu tilts neefektīvo (peak) AC spriegumu pārfērš (efektīvā) DC spriegumā? Gadijienānebij, ka tikai rms maiņstrāva tiek pārvērsta līdzstrāvā?

----------


## guguce

Vai latviski var?

----------


## roflzaurs

Vai diožu tilts pārvērš efektvīvo vai maksimālo maiņspriegumu līdzspriegumā? TB šī vērtība ir jāreizina ar 1.4 vai nē (teiksim ienāk efektīvi (RMS) 10v AC, un izies 10V DC vai 14V DC?? ) ?

----------


## Ambed

bus 14v jo šo spriegumu notur kendensators, kas atrodas aiz diožu tilta.

----------


## Kulaks

Es ar tieši par šo šaubījos, paldies. Jāsāk veidot PCB.

----------


## Raimonds1

viss atkarīgs no slodzes, stabilizattoriem, visādiem otrajiem kondensatoriem pēc pretestības utt risinājumiem.

----------


## guguce

Kas tev tas RMS ir - reāla maiņstrāva?   ::  
Un ko nozīmē - efektīvi ienāk?   ::  

Tu esi paņēmis stabilizatoru, kuram ir dots: 
mazākais spriegums pie kura viņš vēl veic savu darbu 
un lielākā strāva, ko viņš spēj atdot slodzei. 
Tev vajag tādu transformatoru, kurš 
pie dotās lielākās slodzes nodrošina attiecīgos voltus. 
Vēlams gan ar rezervi.

----------


## roflzaurs

> Kas tev tas RMS ir - reāla maiņstrāva?   
> Un ko nozīmē - efektīvi ienāk?


 Reālā/efektīvā, kā viņu tur pareizi sauc.

----------


## Kulaks

Nedaudz pamainījās domas un sapratu, ka 5v arī vajadzēs. Piemetu klāt vēl dažus regulatorus un izdomāju shēmu.


Ieteikumi/labojumi? Tas brīnums vispār strādās? Bet vēl jau paliek jautājums cik lielu redeli man uz četriem reguatoriem maukt (katram diezgan maza slodze) ?

----------


## next

> Reālā/efektīvā, kā viņu tur pareizi sauc.


 Padomaa no kurienes tas koeficents 1.4 rodas (starp citu zemsprieguma taisngriezim tas skaitlis ir galiigi garaam).

----------


## next

> Ieteikumi/labojumi? Tas brīnums vispār strādās? Bet vēl jau paliek jautājums cik lielu redeli man uz četriem reguatoriem maukt (katram diezgan maza slodze) ?


 Uz viena radiatora jau taas jaudas sumeesies.
Neaizmirsti ka transformatora tinumiem ir pretestiiba un Latvenergo tiiklaa spriegums mainaas (1000 uF filtraa var buut par maz).
Nafig tos spriegumus sleegaat (katram savu izeju, straavas ierobezhotaaju pirms stabilizatoriem).
Es taadam liktu radiatoru ar 200 cm^2 laukumu.

PS. Blokjeejoshos kondensatorus vajag visiem kreniem.

----------


## Kulaks

Kondensators nomainīts uz 4700uF. Ehh kāds murgs ar tiem PCB softiem....

----------


## moon

izmanto eagle viens no sakarigakajiem softiem prieksh iesaceja

----------


## guguce

Stabilizatoru ķēdes slēgumā var gadīties tā, 
ja tev vienlaicīgi vajag vairākus spriegumus un 
piemēram 12V izejā ir lielāks patērētājs, tad 
strāvas citiem stabilizatoriem nepietiek   ::

----------


## next

> Stabilizatoru ķēdes slēgumā var gadīties tā, 
> ja tev vienlaicīgi vajag vairākus spriegumus un 
> piemēram 12V izejā ir lielāks patērētājs, tad 
> strāvas citiem stabilizatoriem nepietiek


 Kaada starpiiba kur nepietiks, kopeejaa straava ierobezhota jau transformatoraa.

----------


## guguce

Vaina jau nav transformatorā, (to var uzlikt kaut 40A), 
bet slēgumā   ::  
Ja ķēdes pirmais stabilizators iztur 2A un pie viņa būs pielikta tā 2A slodze, 
tad no pārējiem stabilizatoriem ārā vairs 2A nedabūt   ::

----------


## next

> Vaina jau nav transformatorā, (to var uzlikt kaut 40A), 
> bet slēgumā   
> Ja ķēdes pirmais stabilizators iztur 2A un pie viņa būs pielikta tā 2A slodze, 
> tad no pārējiem stabilizatoriem ārā vairs 2A nedabūt


 Mees konkreeto sheemu apspriezham vai teoreetiskos praatojumos aizejam?

----------


## guguce

Izlasi virsrakstu!  
Un necitē iepriekšējo   ::

----------


## next

> Izlasi virsrakstu!


 Ok, es virsrakstu apsprieshanaa nepiedalos.

----------


## bbarda

Te ir tas par ko es agrāk minēju,vienīgais vecās detaļas,galā var pielikt parasto magnetafona līmeņa indikātoru ar pretestību un atzīmēt sev vajadzīgos voltus,regulējas plūdeni,uz īsavienojumiem nenobrūk var īssavienojumā stāvēt visu dienu.Var izvilkt līdz 15V

----------


## Kulaks

Nē nu vienkārši 3.14zdec, nu kau tkāds murgs. Ar bezmakas eagle pāris stundas pastrādāju, uztaisīju shēmiņu, saliku terminālblukus, radiatorus, transistorus, kaudzi ar kondensatoriem pie regulatoriem, un kad tiku līdz PCB plates veidošanai.... tad šis man pasaka ka ar bezmaksas eagle tas nav iespējams, cik saprotu manas komponomentes bija pardauz, un nepietika vietas uz limitētās PCB plates izmēra. Par programmu varu teikt pašu to sliktāko, kad esi pastrādājis ar tādiem softiem kā AutoCAD (saprotu šim maz sakara ar PCB), tad pie tādiem murgiem vienkārši negribas strādāt
. Nesaprotu, ko tie PCB softa veidotāji iedomājas pārdodot savus sūdus pa vairākiem tūkstošiem. Uskatu ka profesionālās licenzes (no freevare atšķiras ka nav pcb plašu izmēru ierobežojumi), kura tagad maksā 1.5K $, maksimālā vērtība varētu būt tik kādi 20 dolāri ne vairāk. ja jau pārdod savus sūdus par tādām naudām, varēja vismaz webu 21.gs. līmenī izveidot.
Tātad ar ko lai vēl mēģina ? Vai patiešām būs jāzīmē ar marķieri?

----------


## Janis1279

Iespējams var izmantot Sprint Layout 5.0 versiju.
Programma ir krievu mēlē. Nav liela pēc apjoma, var pārnēsāt kaut vai flash-kā. Nav jāinstalē.Var atrast krievu saitos.
Atbalsta arī lielāku plates izmēru kā Eagle light.
Nesen sāku iepazīt, zīmēju savu pirmo plati uz datora, un atsauksmes nav sliktas.

----------


## bbarda

Sprint Layot 5,normāla proga,pats vel joprojām strādāju ar 4,pagaidām problēmu nav bijis.Shēmas var veidot ar Rus Plan 50,paskopa jau nu ir bet ciešama

----------


## Kulaks

Notestēšu Sprint-Layout demo versiju. Cik sklatos oriģināli viņa nav krievu valodāa.

Runājot par krieviem, biju latgalītē uz izbrīnijos ka pa 50sant, var dabūt tādas Al redelēs, kuras argusā maksā virs 3Ls.

Post skriptum. Cik reizes dzelzs hlorīdu, kas palicis pāri pēc plates kodināšanas, var  izmantot atkārtoti (kodināt citas plates) ? ( Domāju vienkārši ietaupīt to verķi, jo dārgi izmaksā viņš. Bet varbūt tas noēstais varš izmaina visu FeCl sastāvu un vairs nav tik efektīvs kodināšanā ? )

----------


## bbarda

> Notestēšu Sprint-Layout demo versiju. Cik sklatos oriģināli viņa nav krievu valodāa.
> 
> Runājot par krieviem, biju latgalītē uz izbrīnijos ka pa 50sant, var dabūt tādas Al redelēs, kuras argusā maksā virs 3Ls.
> 
> Post skriptum. Cik reizes dzelzs hlorīdu, kas palicis pāri pēc plates kodināšanas, var  izmantot atkārtoti (kodināt citas plates) ? ( Domāju vienkārši ietaupīt to verķi, jo dārgi izmaksā viņš. Bet varbūt tas noēstais varš izmaina visu FeCl sastāvu un vairs nav tik efektīvs kodināšanā ? )


 Kautkur biju lasījis krievu forumos ka dzelzs hlorīdu var atīrīt bet nevaru atcerēties,ūdeņreža peroksīdu kādreiz biju izmantojis samērā daudz reižū laižot cauri līdzstrāvu,kodināšanas proces stipri paātrinās bet arī jāvaktē,un tomēr nav labākais variants.

----------


## Janis1279

> Cik reizes dzelzs hlorīdu, kas palicis pāri pēc plates kodināšanas, var  izmantot atkārtoti (kodināt citas plates) ? ( Domāju vienkārši ietaupīt to verķi, jo dārgi izmaksā viņš. Bet varbūt tas noēstais varš izmaina visu FeCl sastāvu un vairs nav tik efektīvs kodināšanā ? )


 Izmanto kamēr vēl "kož". Vēl vannīti ar kodināmo sildu zem 100W galda lampas gaismas, arī sekmē kodināšanas  procesu.
Novembrī "Enola" veikaliņā K.Valdemāra ielā dzelzs hlorīda sāli iegādāju 0,5kg pa Ls2.9-

----------


## roflzaurs

Uzdošu vienu jautājumu nedaudz (ne)pa tēmu. Kā lai labāk piestiprina traņus un regulatorus pie redelēm. Viena redele man ir apmēram 2mm bieza, un tur it kā derētu skrūvīte ar uzgriezni, bet par nelaimi vietējā būvniecības veikalā tādu nebij. Otra redele ir kubikveidiga un attiecīgi ~2cm bieza. Tik garu skrūvi ar uzgriezni neatrast. Varbūt mēģināt kaut kā ar skrūvi vītni redelē uztaisīt? Kā lai piedabūnu to tranzistoru turēties pie tā metāla?

----------


## Ambed

nevis ar skruvi, bet ar vītņurbi  ::   Tas manuprāt būs labākais variants. vēl jau var ar dzelzs plāksnīti kas piespiež visu tranzistoru, bet tāpat būs vajadzīgi caurumi ar vītni.

----------


## osscar

Alumīnijā var viegli iegriezt vītni ar pašu skrūvi, tikai skrūvi vajag biku lielāka diametra kā caurums. Un lai skrūve nav galīga ķīniešu mīkstā  ::  Pats tā esmu darījis daudz reizes.

----------


## jeecha

Praktiski ljumiinijaa iegriezt viitni ar cietu skruuvi var, it iipashi ja vinjai perpendikulaari viitnei iesliipee nelielas rievas, analogjiski viitnjgriezim. Daudz vieglaak gan griezt ar iistu viitnjgriezi - tie ir koniski, daudz cietaaki un asaam kanteem. Siikos viitnjgriezhus var nopirkt praktiski jebkuraa buuvmateriaalu veikalaa kuraa bez tapeteem un fliizeem paardod arii shtrumentus, maksaa vinji kapeikas (pats pirku Kruuzaa, tur vinji toch ir). Vieniigais ja dazhus milimetrus biezaa alumiinijaa iegriezh M3 viitni tad jaareekjinaas ka to viitni noraut var pat nepielietojot nezheeliigu speeku...

Siikaas (ar M2/M3/M4 viitni piemeraam) skruuves/uzgriezhnjus/starplikas es peerku Delve2 veikalaa - atrodas Ropazhu ielaa netaalu no VEF kultuuras pils nedaudz prom no centra veel. Taas siikaas skruuviites maksaa pilniigaakaas kapeikas (pareizaak sakot gabalaa krietni zem kapeikas :: , taakaa vienkaarshi nopirku simtiem gabalu no dazhaadiem izmeeriem kas man likaas vareetu kaadreiz nodereet jo 100 gabali maksaa krietni leetaak nekaa viena tramvaja biljete  ::

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad. Shēma jau bija gatava atlika tik izprintēt un dabūt uz PCB (atgādināšu - izmantoju lāzerprintera-gludekla metodi). Meklēju papīru... izstaigāju vietējās bodes, un neatradu nekādu lidzīgu. tad domāju izprintēt uz reklāmas avīžu/žurnālu vāka/papīra. Uz reklāmas avīzes printētā shēma smērējās nost pat pieskaroties. Bet uz žurnāla vāka, lapām smuki uzprintējās. Bet karsējot ar gludekli tas papīrs vienkārsi nelipa pie tās tekstolītplates, un vāji bij redzemas viertas, kur būtu jābūt celiņiem. J*autājums šāds : vai jūs nevarat iedot linku uz papīru iveikalā (vai arī papīra specus pēc kuriem meklēt bodēs), kurš būtu piemērots šajām izvirtībām*. Dommāju nopirkt vairākas loksnes, un lai vairs par to nebūtu jauztraucas.

----------


## osscar

Es printēju uz HP gloss foto papīra. Gludekli jālieto ar spēku un tam jābūt karstam.

----------


## Kulaks

Vienvārdaskot meklēt papīru kuram kaut kur virsū būtu rakstīts "glossy". Pēc vakardienas secināju, ka *nevajag* izmantot ūdens izturīgo marķieri celiņu zīmēšanai, un printējot shēmu *nevajag*griezt bildi spoguļskatā.

----------


## osscar

Par to spoguļdruku - vajag skatīties kā ir plate zīmēta - skats no apakšas vai augšas. Es arī esmu pāris plates otrādi uztaisījis  ::   ::  gadās. Platei jābūt notīrītai pirms pārnes zīmējumu - es parasti ar dzēšgumiju notīru. Permanentie ir dažādi. Ar labiem turas ok zīmējums. Tikai ilgi nedrīkst kodināt - 5 min. un viss  ::

----------


## Kulaks

Nu es  to plati pirms pārnešanas notīriju ar to zaļo, rupjo virtuves švamju apakšinu. Plate bija pilnībā tīra. 
Par marķieri : no tās neveiksmīgās pārnešanas varēja viegli redzēt celiņus, un es ar permanent ūdensizturīgo marķieri pārvilku pāri celiņus. Kzskatījās tīri ok. Kodināju siltā atšķaidītā dzelzs hlorīdā, tik ilgi, kamēr viss varš bija nost un redzējās tikai pats marķieris - tās bija kādas 20min. Likās ka kaut kas nebūs kā vaig, jo kā biju lasījis tik ilgi tam nevajadzēja notikt. Nez varbūt latgalītes kodinātājs sikts, jo atšķaidīju to ļoti precīzi norādītajās proporcijās.  Plati mazgāju, bet marķieris vēl turējās klāt. Notīrīju šamo ar acetonu, un pamanīju ka celiņi zem marķiera bija  50% izēsti. saprotu problēma bija tajā, ka pa ilgu kodināju, bet es jau nevarēju to plati ņemt ārā, ja viņai vēl lielākā daļa vara turējās klāt.

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad, visu uztaisīju un baroklis gatavs, bet radās viena ķibele. Rotējošais slēdzis īsti nebij tāds kā biju domājis, un pārslēdzot spriegumus starp 5v/9v/12v/0v, bez multimetra nevar zināt cik liels spriegums nāk ārā. Parcik pcb nevar modificēt, domāju varbūt kur blakus uztaisīt mazu shēmiņu, kas ar gaismas diodēm norādītu man kurā no četriem režīmiem baroklis darbojas. Pašam nekas nenāk prātā, tapē domāju varbūt jūs ko saštukosiet. Shēma ir apmēram šāda (laika gitā pamainījās, bet princips tādspats) :  .

 Kā teicu : pēc izejas vajag ko saštukot, lai viņš man varētu parādīt kāds spriegums.

----------


## Janis1279

1.Var izejā "uzkarināt "neliela izmēra voltmetru vai ar šuntu kalibrētu mikroampērmetru.
2.Ja spriegumu komutējošajam slēdzim ir brīvas paralēli strādājošas kontaktu grupas var piemēram, izmantojot dažādu krāsu gaismas diodes, attiecīgi pieslēgt tās.

----------


## Kulaks

Nu kā rezerves opcija man jau ir ideja taisīt voltmetru-ampērmetru ar ICL7107 (ar vienu mikreni abas funkcijas, bet ne reizē), tik problēma tāda, ka parēķinot cik tas izmaksā (man sanāca ~8ls), lētāk ir nopirkt multimetru pa 3ls, un pienaglot blakus  ::

----------


## Janis1279

Ne jau ciparnieku, bet ar bultiņu.
Tavējam domātajam ciparniekam: ar ICL7107  laikam ir divpolārā barošana !
tad gan padārgi var sanākt veidojot vēl arī  "-"polaritātes spriegumu

----------


## Kulaks

Aaa analogais ar tik 2.5Ls maksā, var arī tādu ieķert, nemaz nezināju ka tādi vēl pārdodas.

ja būtu taisījis ar to 7107, tad divpolārai barošanai izmantotu topašu barokli, un ar 7660 mikreni iegūtu vajadzīgo rezultātu, un tas izmaksā tik santīmus. pati mikrene un led indikatori dārgi.

----------

